# تم تغيير موقع جلوبال مكس



## سوكارنو (10 نوفمبر 2006)

تم تغيير موقع جلوبال مكس من موقعة فى شارع النصر الى عمارات بنك الاسكان والتعمير فى زهراء المعادى خامس شارع على اليمين بعد محطة الكهرباء 
واسالكم الدعاء لى وللمسلمين :78: :78: :78: :78:


----------



## MUSLIM125 (20 يناير 2007)

لو معاك تليفونهم أو لائحة بالكورسات أو موقعهم على الانترنت أرسلها بارك الله فيك


----------

